# 2 Weeks into Flowering...Fan Leaves drying up



## t-dogg (Jul 28, 2008)

Hello, I need some help diagnosing a problem I have been having with one of my plants. I am a fairly new grower that is still learning and that has had no problems up until now. All of my plants are a little over 2 weeks into flowering and the flowers are beginning to bud. On one of the plants though, a few fan leaves closer to the op have been getting yellow spots and then turning a purple/red color and shriveling up. The bud spots and other leaves are fine. Is this normal? I looked at troubleshooting tips and it looks like the problem could be from phosphorus toxicity. Just need a little insight to diagnose my problem.


----------



## nikimadritista (Jul 28, 2008)

Looks like a nute burn to me bro I had a plant that died from too much nutes and was six weeks in flowering... What are you feeding them? 
Whatever it is do not feed them for a while and see how it goes.. If other leafs start turning yellow flush the plant with distilled water... 
If you give them nutes again make sure you give them less than before...


----------



## camcam (Jul 28, 2008)

Flush Flush Flush -  PH-ed water only.........


----------



## honeybear (Jul 28, 2008)

nikimadritista said:
			
		

> Looks like a nute burn to me bro I had a plant that died from too much nutes and was six weeks in flowering... What are you feeding them?
> Whatever it is do not feed them for a while and see how it goes.. If other leafs start turning yellow flush the plant with distilled water...
> If you give them nutes again make sure you give them less than before...



i dont believe it is a nutrient burn. the tips of the leaves would turn a yellow color first before anything happened to the interior parts of the leaves. then the over-nuted leaf will shrivel back from the outer parts of the leaves to the inner parts. then again, there are many types of nutrient burns, my particular example is a nitrogen burn. but it still doesnt look like a nute burn. 

and for six weeks of flowering, you don't seem to have any buds forming on your plants yet. u should look into your potash/potassium/magnesium availability as well as your soil pH to make sure you dont have an error somewhere


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jul 28, 2008)

looks like PH problem.. you want you PH to be 6.3-6.8 in soil grow....


----------



## t-dogg (Jul 28, 2008)

Thank you all for your help. The Ph level is normal. It is two weeks into flowering, not six. I am going to take the advice of the majority and flush it with water. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 28, 2008)

it think ph also. take a look at the 2nd link in my signature it has pics of sick plant aswell as info on nute problems.


----------



## t-dogg (Aug 1, 2008)

Well, I flushed it with water, cut off the nutrients for the past week and the ph level is normal....yet, the plant is doing even worse now before. The pictures I originally posted of the fan leaves has now spread to almost all the other leaves but the leaves closest to the bud sites. Can it be anything else?


----------



## Growdude (Aug 1, 2008)

t-dogg said:
			
		

> and the ph level is normal....yet, the plant is doing even worse now before.


 
What is normal PH?


----------



## tds1953 (Aug 2, 2008)

Is it indoors> How hot is the room. We had the same issue. none of that worked. Spray with a fugas spray and we think it was rust ring. I have been told EPsom salt put two tsp of to every gal of water! It worked for me! My two bro got it at 5  weeks in and the other at 7 weeks in mine started at 5 weeks. I am five day's away from done! my bud is great! Use the Epsom salt and spray until it is gone!


----------



## BeachWeed420 (Aug 2, 2008)

honeybear said:
			
		

> i dont believe it is a nutrient burn. the tips of the leaves would turn a yellow color first before anything happened to the interior parts of the leaves. then the over-nuted leaf will shrivel back from the outer parts of the leaves to the inner parts. then again, there are many types of nutrient burns, my particular example is a nitrogen burn. but it still doesnt look like a nute burn.
> 
> and for six weeks of flowering, you don't seem to have any buds forming on your plants yet. u should look into your potash/potassium/magnesium availability as well as your soil pH to make sure you dont have an error somewhere


 
I agree 
You may need to flush with clear-ex and figure out what they need as far as their nutrients.
I have run into the same problem where the girls were lacking K.
GOOD LUCK HOPE THEY GIVE YOU A GREAT YEILD


----------



## city (Aug 2, 2008)

i believe this has something to do with the pot busting turtle! some how him or one of his anti human followers has snuck into your home and caused this!. probably a moose that pee'd on your plant. im sure that moose pee will burn any plant out there. it has to be an animal conspericy.why else would this happen. dont let it get to you. they want you to go postal and take out more humans!!. 
Just leach your soil out with some distilled water and watch your ph


----------



## t-dogg (Aug 2, 2008)

The ph level is 6.5. The plants are grown indoors using fluorescent light bulbs in a closet. I live in a spot where I don't have the luxury of getting a bigger set-up at this point in time. The room never gets hotter than 75. Usually between 70-75 consistently. 

As for the moose. I'll watch out for him.


----------



## galactic_barret (Aug 4, 2008)

I've had a nearly identical problem at around the same time as your plant. I couldn't find a solution on the forums, so I just kept doing what I was doing. I'm at week 5 1/2 and I'm seriously at 2 sets of fan leaves. I'm praying things go well up until harvest time, but, to be honest, I'm not worried. The buds are growing fine so everything should work out fine. Hope you find a solution before you get to my stage.


----------



## dagnar (Aug 4, 2008)

Looks to me like a case of over watering and a lack of good drainage make sure when you water it drains well enough that when you pour the water it runs straight through quickly and pours out the bottom. Need rocks about twice the size of a quarter and depending on size of pot you need enough rocks for a bottom layer about 2in from pot bottom then put your soil in. Does not matter what type of soil you use I always reuse mine never buy soil unless I need to if you have proper damage and don't overfeed you will have better luck I think.


----------



## tds1953 (Aug 7, 2008)

T-dogg how are you plants doing?


----------

